
Google Takes on Cable with ‘YouTube TV’–40 Channels for $35 - aaron_p
https://www.wired.com/2017/02/youtube-tv-skinny-bundle/
======
Shivetya
I am disappointed in that it appears to have the same trap as cable, forced
ESPN. So how ESPN tax is this setup? The channels look interesting but the
price is just to high.

Leaving cable is getting to be more expensive than having cable once you start
putting back all the channels. When calculating the cost of replacing cable TV
add in a portion of what you are paying for your internet.

A better solution is to have different monthly fees and you get certain number
of points to spend on channels you like and each channel shows how much it
cost. Then its truly worth my while. I know its not going to happen but there
are too many providers for each to charge separate fees.

